# Snow gaiters?



## hgulfman (Nov 2, 2004)

I saw these Gaiters and I was wondering if they work well in the snow?

Also, anyone have any recommendations on these yaktrax?

Thanks!
Herbert


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Gaitors work excellent! I have used the Tundra Gaitors on that website. I use them when out stalking and find they keep the pants dry and legs warm. The big thing is they keep the snow from bunching up at the bottom of the pants legs. If we have snow I suggest getting a pair right away. My dad bought a pair of those yaktrax last year and uses them out walking and shoveling snow and hasn't said much on the performance. I think they would be great out Ice fishing. :2cents:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

the only good thing my ex-mother in-law did for me :wink: was make apair of those. They are worth every penny


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've used gators for years. Great investment. Keeps snow out of boots, pant legs dry and even provides some extra warmth. I'm not familiar with the brand you mentioned but on mine I replaced the top strings with thin bunge cord as the laces did not want to stay tied or often loosened up.


----------

